# Copenhagen (November 2013)



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

This photo I've done during my short holidays in Copenhagen

Copenhagen - one of the my lovely city where I ever been :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Copenhagen


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Copenhagen


Thx Christos!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A fabulous series of images - very resonant.....


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> A fabulous series of images - very resonant.....


*openlyJane* thx so much! I really glad that you like this pics


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## Basnix (Sep 25, 2012)

Atmospheric pictures, with great eye for detail! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Basnix said:


> Atmospheric pictures, with great eye for detail! Thanks for sharing.


Thx so much!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

this is one wonderful city...I love it.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## Biegonice (May 21, 2010)

What an interesting housing project!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice thread, great pics, fantastic city!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Benonie said:


> Nice thread, great pics, fantastic city!


Thx! So nice to see you in my thread :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Certainly lots of very imaginative housing blocks....


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

[D1ego] said:


> Next set


such a beautiful view from the top of this tower!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

I hope visit top of this tower in the next time =)


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Finally a --CLOUDY / NOT IN SUMMER-- Copenhagen thread !!! (i suppose it looks like that most of the year) 


Lovely !!! :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Great photo thread of Copenhagen.

By the way if you are ever in Christiania (which I recommend checking out just because it is so weird and entertaining) do not take photos of the marijuana stalls since they are very strict about photography in that little section. I was stopped by one of the security guards just for taking a photo of the sign.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

diablo234 said:


> Great photo thread of Copenhagen.
> 
> By the way if you are ever in Christiania (which I recommend checking out just because it is so weird and entertaining) do not take photos of the marijuana stalls since they are very strict about photography in that little section. I was stopped by one of the security guards just for taking a photo of the sign.


Thx for your advices I don't take any pictures in Christiania


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

[D1ego] said:


> Thx for your advices I don't take any pictures in Christiania


Actually you can take photos in Christiania, just don't take any pictures of the marijuana dealers. They have signs telling you where you can't take photos so it is pretty obvious.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set

Bella Sky Hotel


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set

Bella Sky Hotel


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set

Bella Sky Hotel


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set

Kastrup









Moscow Domodedovo


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Finally*

Thx for all your likes and attentions



*THE END*


----------



## mdjg (Oct 20, 2007)

Amazing thread and awesome pics.... congrats..


----------

